# Blue Sharp & Dome.



## diginit

Just fell in love-with a another color.
 It's 3 1/2" tall. The panels are 1" across.
 What can you folks tell me about this one?


----------



## diginit

I like the shape too. Again with the backwards L, 
 with a very faint 47 on the bottom.


----------



## madman

hey digginit nice bottle, i have found a smaller and newer version ,my bottle is machine made at 2 inches , do you think the bottle was made to lay on its side to catch ants?? or was it shaped like that cause it is poison   cool bottle mike


----------



## diginit

I like that one. All the antrol bottles I've seen so far are green.  That means that there are probably other colors also. It May be just to keep the cork wet.
 Hopefully, someone out there can give us some answers.


----------



## madman

hey gang does anyone no anything about the triangular sharpe and dohme bottles !!  hey heres that antrol bottle pic


----------



## madman

one more


----------



## WhiteLighting

Hey Diginit- and also others who own S&D bottles!!!!
  I have a large Sharpes and Dohme Crate with the demijohn and it has all the details on thier product ,not only is it labled it has all ingredents and also where S&D was located.....

  The product was called  "Tonga Compound - Elixer",....
 My Crate Seams to be # "No .92" 

 Heres the ingredients--- from a 5 gallon Demi

 20% Alcohol
 Tonga - 64 Grains
 Black Cohash - 16 Grains
 Sodium Salicylate - 32 Grains
 Pilocarpine Nitrate - 8 to 100 Grain
 Colchicine - 8 To 500 Grain
 Dose - 1 to 2 Teaspoons Full 

       Baltimore MD. for "the year its iffy,but id say  Year Id say 1880s to 1895 tops......."

  Now your bottle is the only Cobolt Blue S&D i ever seen, I have the Amber/Brown 6 inch types also,but never have i seen a blue one....I really dig it "no pun intended..lol"

   If you can PM me,I would like to try to procure it from you or trade./.......
 also where did you find it,dig you dig it? or buy it?..........details....lol,

   but im pretty sure it was not used for a posion,its and elixer/cure/med bottle,and the size was prob a sample and also a Pharmacy's show piece in thier display,and when you went and bought the product at the store you got the taller bottles which were the brown/amber types,.........

    Just PM me if you can please,..........GREAT FIND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toxic_Waste

I just bought a Sharpe and Dohme cobalt blue poison bottle. It's interesting to learn about the different types, colors, etc.


----------



## diginit

Hi there, I like that little blue S&D, Madman. Definately a keeper. abm,post 1910. So what,It's cobalt. Mine has got a very clean tooled lip so I'm guessing 1900. 
 I don't think I want to sell this one yet, But if I do I'll let you know. This is one I just had to have. Got it for $17.oo. I'll keep my eyes open for another for ya. Do you really think this is rare?
 One more thing for White Lightining and Toxic waste. Where's the pictures?[&:]


----------



## whiskeyman

Supposedly poisons were made in "odd " shapes so one could easily tell in dim light or in the dark that they had just taken a poison bottle from the medicine chest...
 The Antrol is evidently made to lie flat & entice/trap ants.

 I just dug 2 different Antrol  clear small jars this week...one still had the tin screw-on lid...will take pics and post here later...(gotta clean them)...Jar is made very weirdly...I thought it had big chips in the mouth when I dug it up...but they're not chips.
 You'll see....[]


----------



## whiskeyman

Here's the pics:


----------



## whiskeyman

the back...


----------



## whiskeyman

from the top...


----------



## whiskeyman

slanted side view...
 It measures about 2 inches tall and 1  3/4 inches in diameter.


----------



## RazorsEdge

Heres my antrol but mines diff than anyone elses that ive seen its got 2 citys on it


----------



## RazorsEdge

another


----------



## Toxic_Waste

Well, here goes ... never posted a pic in a forum before. Hope it works. This is my Sharp & Dohme, Baltimore, cobalt, 3 1/4" tall.


----------



## Toxic_Waste

try try again.


----------



## Toxic_Waste

Here's another view.


----------

